# adding coolant



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Dex-Cool is Dex-Cool. 

How old is the bottle? GM reformulated Dex-Cool a few times.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the dexcool i have was bought about a month ago when I changed the hoses in my sons saturn.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It shouldn't matter. It's only a dye anyhow. The underlying chemistry should be the same. 

More worryingly, why do you need to add coolant?


----------

